# Sexing my diamond doves



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

I am trying to figure out the gender of one of my diamond doves. I've attached the photos below. I know #1 is female and #2 is male. I am trying to figure out what gender #3 is. The eye ring on #3 looks like it could be between female or male so I am having a bit of a hard time. I want to say it's female? But I would love some confirmation.


Much appreciated!


----------

